# Ideas to customize a 4Sevens Quark X 123 squared?



## Rolex John (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi!

I own a 4Sevens Quark X 123 squared flashlight - a favorite of mine for weekend EDC.

I've read about people really boosting the output of their lights - different reflectors...XML head replacements...rechargeable batteries....is any of that possible with this light? I've never done any flashlight modifications so I'm completely ignorant in this area.

Thoughts and idea?


----------



## Rolex John (Jun 12, 2012)

So...no ideas here? :thinking:


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi John,
I have both the LV and the HV Quark X's(QT2A-X and QT2L-X). I have noticed that using Re-chargeables in these lights does not give that extra boost you are seeking as with the XP-G Quark versions. All the Quarks heads are glued shut, and provide an extreme challange to open and be able to modify with a different emitter. What you are asking is possible, has been done, but is not done easily. You can give it a try, will void your warranty, and may end up destroying the Quarks head as other have done before you. Off the top of my head, I know Ti-force, and others, were successful in opening a Quark head to allow modifying a different emitter. I have not heard of a driver mod, but I am sure some have tried. I have read of many unsuccessful attempts, and that would mean that a new head was needed to replace the damaged one that was trying to be modified.


I wish you luck. I hope to hear that you have been successful in your Quark modification.

GL


----------

